# Headshots for Web | Company | Pricing Question



## D-B-J (Dec 18, 2014)

The company that hosted my gallery is looking to contract me for headshots for their new website.  They have 15 individuals that need them, so we're looking at 15 delivered images.  Now, I have prices for photoshoots ($175 for a family, $150 for engagement, etc) which delivers 15 images.  But that's not for commercial/web use like they want.  That being said, I don't want to over-price myself out of work, or undercut my abilities/skill/gear.  I'm thinking somewhere in the $350-$500 range (which, yes, is cheaper than I'm sure some of you are thinking).  Given shooting and setup/editing time, I'm looking at maybe 5-8 hours total, plus expenses and that.  

What do YOU think?  Please be honest and explain why you think what I should charge. 

Cheers!
Jake


----------



## MOREGONE (Dec 18, 2014)

If they only need one good shot of each employee and they will be one right after the other, I think 500 is something I would be okay with.

If they need you to come out more than once, head to different locations etc, then I would be thinking 350 each visit, minimum.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 18, 2014)

To me your pricing that you've already established seems low, however my impression is that you have talent and an eye for this but some photos seem to be noticeably processed or seem like you might still be learning and developing skills as a photographer. So I'd expect with anything as a somewhat beginning professional to price somewhere midrange. Not as low as the facebook/craiglist crowd but probably not as high as experienced pro photographers who have developed their reputations.

I'd look up portrait or other pro photographers in your area and see what the price range is that's being charged. If this is for a nonprofit I might take that into consideration. Try sites like American Society of Media Photographers or PPA for pricing guidelines.


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 18, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> My impression is that you have talent and an eye for this but some photos seem to be noticeably processed or seem like you might still be learning and developing skills as a photographer.



A very very accurate summation of my photography abilities, I think. I can shoot, but I still need a lot of practice processing and finishing images. I'll check into the PPA website. Thanks!

Jake


----------



## Parker219 (Dec 18, 2014)

I would tell them that normally you would charge $800 for something like this, but since they hosted your gallery or because you like them or because you want to do future business with them, ( or something like that ) you will only charge them $400.

If you give them sticker shock, that might hurt you in the long run, ya know?


----------



## runnah (Dec 18, 2014)

Honestly This should be a maybe 1 hr iob plus 1 hour of editing. Set the light up right to cut down on your edit time, make people stand/pose the same way. odds are they will use these for their website so IQ doesn't have to be perfect so don't waste time editing skin. I'd say no more than $200, especially if they want web only quality photos.

Don't over think/work this.


----------



## Designer (Dec 18, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> I can shoot, but I still need a lot of practice processing and finishing images.



I certainly don't know what you would do in post, but I wouldn't spend more than two or three minutes per shot. 

Get it right or very close in camera, then hit the WB, crop, sharpen, and export.  Done.


----------



## waday (Dec 18, 2014)

runnah said:


> Honestly This should be a maybe 1 hr iob plus 1 hour of editing. Set the light up right to cut down on your edit time, make people stand/pose the same way. odds are they will use these for their website so IQ doesn't have to be perfect so don't waste time editing skin. I'd say no more than $200, especially if they want web only quality photos.
> 
> Don't over think/work this.


Definitely agree with not over thinking this, but 1 hour for 15 people? That's assuming they're all there at the same time, lined up, ready to go, with no issues, right? 

Between meetings, phone calls, and actual work, that would never happen in my office. (Those people are crazy..  ) 

If it were me, I'd plan around 10 minutes per person.


----------



## runnah (Dec 18, 2014)

waday said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly This should be a maybe 1 hr iob plus 1 hour of editing. Set the light up right to cut down on your edit time, make people stand/pose the same way. odds are they will use these for their website so IQ doesn't have to be perfect so don't waste time editing skin. I'd say no more than $200, especially if they want web only quality photos.
> ...



I've done twice as many in half the time. Set the lighting/camera so it's broad enough to suit all needs and walk em through. At that point it's just pushing a button.

If they are paying by the hour you can bet they will all be there at the specified time.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 18, 2014)

Assume it's going to be two session; even though it's only 15 people, the chances of them being there all for one session are slim to f*** all!  You're pricing isn't bad, but your timing is (IMO) way off.  Here's how it would go for me (assuming they were within my 25 mile 'no travel charge radius):

-Discussion, meetings, e-mail, etc:  30 minutes  -  $62.50
-Shooting time, session 1:  90 minutes               -  $187.50
-Shooting time, session 2:  60 minutes               -  $125.00
-Processing & delivery:       60 minutes               -  $125.00
                                                                            ---------------
                                                                               $500


----------



## runnah (Dec 18, 2014)

Well if they want to pay for two sessions, go for it. Just make sure they and you understand the pricing.

It's corporate headshots, not glamour modeling.


----------



## KmH (Dec 18, 2014)

With only 15 employees I would expect to shoot all 15 in about an hour (4 minutes each), unless some work at different locations
Shooting at their location, add travel to time, set up & tear down time, travel from time.
The company hiring you provides a 'people wrangler' to make sure there is at least 1 person being photographed, 1 person waiting to be photographed, 1 person checking in with with my assistant, and 1 person waiting to check in with my assistant.

Only charging $350 - $500 is likely to haunt you in the future.


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 18, 2014)

KmH said:


> With only 15 employees I would expect to shoot all 15 in about an hour (4 minutes each), unless some work at different locations
> Shooting at their location, add travel to time, set up & tear down time, travel from time.
> The company hiring you provides a 'people wrangler' to make sure there is at least 1 person being photographed, 1 person waiting to be photographed, 1 person checking in with with my assistant, and 1 person waiting to check in with my assistant.
> 
> Only charging $350 - $500 is likely to haunt you in the future.




Oh no, they have close to 300 employees. This is just their admin team.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 21, 2014)

I always liked this video in regards to your shoot:


----------



## tirediron (Dec 21, 2014)

A "simple" four light set-up?  That seems a bit of a stretch.


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 21, 2014)

Welp, just emailed them the price.  We'll see what they say!


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 21, 2014)

tirediron said:


> A "simple" four light set-up?  That seems a bit of a stretch.



I think they want them taken at an event, so more of a "lifestyle" portrait rather than a studio/executive style portrait.  So i'm thinking a two/three light setup at most. Main, fill (might just use a reflector for that) and a rim/hair.

Jake


----------



## tirediron (Dec 21, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> Welp, just emailed them the price.  We'll see what they say!


Good luck!


----------



## Parker219 (Dec 21, 2014)

Let us know if you got the gig and how it turned out.


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 21, 2014)

Honestly I'd charge somewhere in the neighborhood of $50 each. I'd shoot at least 3 frames each. Then again, my time is most valuable to me and if I'm going to take on a photographic assignment I'd want it to be worthwhile. I'm not trying to build clientele.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 22, 2014)

That's pretty much how I do all my selfies...


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 23, 2014)

They agreed and we are moving forwards!


----------



## Granddad (Dec 24, 2014)

*Hurray!!!*


----------



## Braineack (Dec 24, 2014)

w00t!  I did a business headshot session last night.


----------



## Designer (Dec 24, 2014)

Braineack said:


> w00t!  I did a business headshot session last night.


Be sure to reimburse your photographer.

And give yourself a raise for handling that special project.

And take the afternoon off, you deserve it.

And I suppose you want the entire day off tomorrow?

But be at your desk all the earlier on Friday.


----------

